# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Выгрузки - Загрузки >  Не загружаются данные в КА 2.4.

## Manskuly

Здравствуйте! Подскажите пожалуйста, что может мешать?
Используя "Конвертация данных 2.1"  создал правила выгрузки данных
справочника "Должности". Файл выгрузки формируется. Но
при загрузке универсальной обработкой 2.8.1 сообщение  выдается
что загрузка завершена. Однако данных нет в справочнике.

----------

